# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Need basic knowledge of Office 365

## AceOClubs

Hi There,

Need basic knowledge or userguide for office 365..
PDF or URL also appreciable, if it is not from Microsoft site.. as they are giving some heavy details and flying over my mind..  :Frown: 

Regards,
AceOClub

----------


## JBeaucaire

URL suggestion:   http://lmgtfy.com/?q=office+365+tutorial

----------


## MarvinP

Or look at 

http://365tutor.org/ 
or
http://www.bing.com/search?q=Bing.co...onversationid= 

Were there any specific questions?

----------


## cderic

It is helpful, thanks for your info.

----------

